# What is wrong with the state I live in



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

First Casey Anthony...

Now this:
Florida Teen Allegedly Kills Parents With Hammer, Then Hosts Party - FoxNews.com

Only Difference is - this kid was friends with my neighbor's friends & he went to school with him. This kid LITERALLY only lived a short distance from my home... wth?:rain: News Choppers have been flying around all day today.

I'm sick to my stomach. *insert blank face here*


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing when I read this, WTH Florida!!???? All because he could not have a party, so horrible


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Sometimes...I am glad I left FL. 
I moved to NE GA about seven years ago, and although I miss my family there (We only get to visit once a year because of finances), I prefer the quiet life I live here.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Lack of discipline, family values, and responsibility going on with the youth of today... and no I'm not a diehard right wingist. I'm not saying that this particular kid falls into these categories, but I sure do see it occurring and at an alarming rate. The older I get, the older I begin to think. I definitely look back at my "rebellious" youth and thank God my parents handled it the way they did, I just wish I had appreciated it more at the time. I think I'll give them a call LOL! IDK, I see myself slowing becoming an "old fuddy duddy" as time goes by and certainly do alot of head shaking anymore. I'm sure my parents, and their parents, etc. viewed the younger generations in the same manner, and now I understand why. It surely makes you wonder how bad it will become in the future as things progress, or regress I should say.
BTW, Florida also gets too darn hot in the summertime!!!! (just pokin' at you Candra )


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

its south FL being corrupt as hell. cant believe you live in FL and dont see that.

if the kids in the game, and he can be, he wont do any time and itll get swept under the rug.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

man.. its all messed up .. did you know that air traffic controller can have a blood toxicty level of .04 in alcohol content? But the trash man or the guys throwin a shovel can't have a beer with lunch? .. and thats min UTE .. LIKE YOU SAID WTH??? 

I dont know if that is even able to be stomached; thats a tragedy and asure sign the youth and masses are losing it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I feel that youth today has it too easy. Most kids parents feel bad that little timmy had both of his parents working...it doesnt matter that both were working as along as they TALKED to the kid. Instead the parents feel bad so they buy the kid something. Parents dont say no and if they do the kid uses some guilt trip. I see parents being walked on and then saying what am I suppose to do. Ummmm be a parent. I wonder how much this kid got by with from his parents....did he have any rules. Did he just think his parents were mean. This just really rubs me the wrong way. It is horrible that those parents are dead and I hope the boy suffers for it but since this happened in FL it probably wont happen and then some other kid someplace will think they can do the same.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Florida is too busy passing laws about abortion and drug testing people on welfare than to worry about actual problems.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

And one other thing aside from being mentally insane there is no way a person would do something like this just because of "bad parenting" I never buy that line. Sure people who had rough upbringings might have some downfalls but anyone in their right mind isn't going to do something like this.


----------

